# Identify Hublot (fake or not)?



## manuelaat (Jan 5, 2017)

Dear forum users and experts in brand Hublot.


I need your help to recognize if the Hublot watch that I pretend to buy is legit.


And if is original and legit, $10,000 USD is a lot for this model?


Thank you very much 


Manuel.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks ok to me. But there are so many "excellent" fakes around so I would only rely on an AD's judgement.


----------



## The Bigwatch Guy (Jul 21, 2016)

Agree, take to a dealer and make sure it's real and if you do not know the seller on any high grade watch you might want to verify it first prior to buying.


----------



## Anamariaman17 (May 9, 2017)

Hi there. I just got this Hublot. Can anyone tell me if this looks like a genuine or a fake? Thanks a lot and have a good day


----------



## Anamariaman17 (May 9, 2017)

Fake or not? Thanks


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looking at the movement the judgement is.....make an educated guess.


----------



## Anamariaman17 (May 9, 2017)

I don't know. I suppose that's why i asked here... no?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Anamariaman17 said:


> I don't know. I suppose that's why i asked here... no?


Just compare your movement to movements on the Hoblot web site.....or take it to an AD. But to make sure what I was intending to say....F A K E.


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

Anamariaman17 said:


> Hi there. I just got this Hublot. Can anyone tell me if this looks like a genuine or a fake? Thanks a lot and have a good day


It is a piece of shiit fake. Please destroy it.


----------



## mihi (May 29, 2017)

Dear Users!

I would like to buy a Hublot but I'm not an expert for this brand. Could someone help me if the pix above are taken from a fake watch or it looks OK to U? Of course I will take it to a store to have it checked but if you say it's obviously fake, I can save a trip...  Thanks in advance!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

mihi said:


> Dear Users!
> 
> I would like to buy a Hublot but I'm not an expert for this brand. Could someone help me if the pix above are taken from a fake watch or it looks OK to U? Of course I will take it to a store to have it checked but if you say it's obviously fake, I can save a trip...  Thanks in advance!
> 
> ...


Its FAKE!!!


----------



## mihi (May 29, 2017)

Thank You very much!! I would have felt for this one... :/


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

mihi said:


> Thank You very much!! I would have felt for this one... :/


Pleasure - you would NOT have "felt" after it arrived. LOL


----------

